# Goat is arching her back?



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Gumpy is like, tucking herself in and arching her back? She's not pregnant (no one to breed her) I think she may be in heat but I've never seen her do it before


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Often that does mean something with the uterus. Here are some other signs of heat: calling, slightly pink vulva, & wagging her tail ("flagging.") August is within the typical breeding season for monoestrous goats in the northern hemisphere but you're in Australia, right? Also, she could be polyestrous I suppose.

I don't know if the hunching you're describing could be a sign of any illnesses or not but I'm sure someone else here knows. Is she pooping & peeing OK? Normal behavior otherwise? No teeth grinding, temperature or lack of appetite?

I love hearing about Gumpy & seeing her photos. She's quite a gal!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I only have one doe that does that - usually when she's in heat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My doe does that when she is really mad at something. For instance, she hates little kids and thinks the same of a neighbor, so if that neighbor or a little kid gets near her, she arches her back. 

Have you noticed anything else abnormal?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How is she today? Goats don't stay in heat very long at all, but they can do it every 3 weeks.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey guys
See was in heat while it was happening-all the usual tail wagging and tongue flapping (sexy) haven't seen her do it since and she's her normal self so I'm guessing it was just a heat thing?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, probably just heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, heat does strange things to the does.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey my baby male kid (he just turned 2 months old on the 9th of Sept) is doing this...has done it like 4-5 times...so what does it mean when he's doing it? He poops fine so I am wondering what the heck....????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Probably cocci. Kids do that when their gut is hurting them. Is he on cocci prevention?


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

No, now could you please tell me what to do? I personal messaged you...️


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I have this stuff...






shown in pix...


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Is your boy neutered or a buckling?


----------

